# DMA

## Beast_v

Всем привет

на днях купил мамку, Gigabyte GA-7N400 так вроде называется, на память точно не помню

чипсет ессно NForce2, до этого была другая мать на этом-же чипсете, и DMA работал великолепно, поменял мать и фиг, не работает хоть ты тресни

ядро 2.6.10-r5

не могу понять в чем проблема, подскажите

PS: и название темы в форуме криво сохраняется

----------

## cha-chaynik

http://linuxnews.ru/docs/showdoc.php?id=1494&thread=1494

----------

## Beast_v

ндя

я не просил ссылку на статью как пользоваться hdparm

у меня на конкретной мамке DMA не выставляется, хотя на предыдущей все было в порядке

Будем надеяться что 2.6.11 что нибудь исправит

----------

## _Shurik

Уточни - драйвер чипсета должен быть вкомпилен в ядро, а не идти модулем.

----------

## Beast_v

блин, ни ужели ни кто ни чего нормально подсказать не может?

А то один пост гениальнее другого, да без разницы, в модуле оно будет или в ядре, всегда все работало, не работает на конкретной матери, модель я указал, при том правильно

Если кто подскажет буду благодарен, а пока я пошел в английскую часть форума

----------

## cha-chaynik

 *Beast_v wrote:*   

> блин, ни ужели ни кто ни чего нормально подсказать не может?

 

А какие ответы Вы хотите? Вы бы еще написали "У меня линукс глючит. Помогите.".

----------

## Beast_v

Именно глючит... Я знаю почему, но не могу устранить причину.

Если человек говорит что у него не работает DMA, логично что он пытался выставить его при помощи hdparm и не логично объяснять ему как это делать...

При попытке выставить hdparm -d1 /dev/hda меня посылают тремя словами "Operation not permited"

хотя все модули подгружены, и я не могу понять в чем причина. Так что Ваши возгласы не уместны

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Именно глючит... Я знаю почему, но не могу устранить причину.

 

потому ты сюда и пришёл

 *Quote:*   

> Если человек говорит что у него не работает DMA, логично что он пытался выставить его при помощи hdparm и не логично объяснять ему как это делать...

 

нихрена не логично, у каждого своя логика, может, я повешусь, если у меня DMA не заработает

 *Quote:*   

> При попытке выставить hdparm -d1 /dev/hda меня посылают тремя словами "Operation not permited"

 

это единственная полезная информация, пришедшая от тебя в этой теме

 *Quote:*   

> хотя все модули подгружены, и я не могу понять в чем причина

 

мы тоже нихера не можем понять, какие у тебя модули подгружены, а потому никогда не поймём, в чём причина

 *Quote:*   

> Так что Ваши возгласы не уместны

 

вот тебе ещё один неуместный возглас

теперь до тебя дошло, что никто не будет отвечать на вопросы типа "я всё сделал правильно, а оно не работает"

это ты считаешь, что сделал правильно, но ситуация говорит об обратном

----------

## Double

1 lspci в студию

2 кусок конфига ядра: "Device Drivers->ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" в студию

----------

## rusxakep

случаем под root делаешь hdparm?  :Smile: 

----------

